# Sig 250



## zfrme66 (Nov 14, 2011)

I was seriously thinking of buying a Sig 250 subcompact but after reading all the crappy reviews citing many problems with this model, I'm not sure I want to go that route.
Are all these problems associated with the early models only ? If anyone has any info, please let me know.
Thanks in advance...


----------



## chessail77 (Mar 15, 2011)

I don't think the reviews you are reading are current ones. The P 250 had problems in the introduction and Sig got and deserved the grief they caught for not having it right BEFORE it was introduced. To Sig's credit and my own experience( I own two P 250c) and the current reviews I read are it is an excellent pistol now, the only issue now seems to be getting adjusted to the double action and long trigger pull. There is plenty of information on this forum from actual owners of this pistol and is a good source for you to make a judgement...JJ


----------



## phatspeed7x (Dec 13, 2011)

I owned a P250 Compact in .40S&W. Wish I never would of got rid of it. Great pistol! Would love to get into Sig again. Got a SP2022 on the list of must get guns in 2012.


----------



## thndrchiken (Oct 10, 2011)

I own two P250's, I keep one for the 45 compact and the other stays as a 40 with the 9mm conversion. I have fed about 1k rds through both without any issues, it digests any ammo fed to it. No misfires, ftf or fte on either one. I wish my 1911 was as dependable.


----------



## hud35500 (May 8, 2010)

I've had a 250SC for 2 years and carry it everyday. Reliable, accurate(like all Sigs), and easy to carry.


----------

